# Tia's been in the hospital :(*Update*pg.6



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Tias been at the hospital since Thursday night. She was fine when I got home from work, then about 2 hours after she just fell over. I took her to my vets they said she was probably gonna have to go to emergency. So after emergency they sent us to the pet hospital which is about a 2 hour drive from home. They think its a disk(spine)..she has no feeling in her left side at all. She cant stand on her own or walk.

Went and picked her up this afternoon, she'll be home til Tuesday afternoon then goes back to have an MRI done on Wednesday, then probably surgery  

So far we're up to $3000 thats not even including surgery. 

Anyways just thought i'd let you all know whats been going on over the last couple days. I've been really upset and probably wont be on to much still over the next few days.

From what they say this is very serious. We need all the prayers we can get.

Has anyone else ever gone through this before? Im trying to keep possitive thoughts. Havent slept and just feel so sick to my stomach


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Sorry, I don't have advice to give... Wish there was something I could do or say to help. Just wanted to let you know that I will keep you and Tia in my prayers. We went through some serious health problems with my last chi, Ricky and I know how difficult it can be. 

Thinking of you, 

Nine - Mommy to Milo


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sending prayers your way. Sorry about your little one.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I am so sorry about your baby, Tia.  That is so scary.

I'm praying for your baby & hope that she makes a full recovery. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im so sorry. I hope that she will be ok & home soon. I know that its got to be a hard thing for you to be going through but you need to get some rest & keep thinking positive thoughts. sending hugs & prays & noce lick from Tader & Chili


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

I am so sorry. I will keep Tia in my prayers.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm so sorry about Tia. I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your baby.  Sending prayers your way. I hope you feel better too.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh my, poor little baby. Sending thoughts and prayers your way. Hope everything will be ok.


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

I am really sorry to hear that  
Do you have some kind of insurance that would help out? because a 
3000$ vet bill just adds to the pain.


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm sorry about Tia being so poorly. Hope she gets better soon.
keep us informed


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awww, so sorry to hear Tia is sick  
We will be praying for you and her and a successful surgery along with a quick recovery.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank you so much you guys  
Its been really hard these last few days, only gonna get worse before she gets better  

I forgot to ask you guys, they said she will be put under for the MRI for about 1-2 hours then right to surgery...is this to long for her to be put to sleep? I know they should know what they are doing but to me that seems like such a long time to be under.

Shes able to stand for just a few mins but has to be supported with my hands on either side of her. The medication is helping with that.

Once again Thank you so much for your support, it really means alot.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Bo said:


> I am really sorry to hear that
> Do you have some kind of insurance that would help out? because a
> 3000$ vet bill just adds to the pain.


No insurance, friends have been helping out. The surgery itself is around $4000 they said and thats not including the after care stuff and more days in the hospital til shes ok to come home again.

Since this is her spine we're talking about its a very serious surgery, im so scared for her. I just want my Tia better


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I know it seems like a long time, but they are probably talking in generalities. 
They might not even be using general anesthesia for the MRI. When they did a sonagram on my friends cat they just gave him a strong muscle relaxer that made him look like he was knocked out but he really wasn't.
If you trust these people and they have a good reputation then I wouldn't worry. Ask them lots of questions.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry about Tia. Thats terrible news. I hope she has a fast recovery and is feeling better real soon. I'll keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Poor Tia  

I hope that she recovers quickly after surgery. I'll keep my fingers crossed for her.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry that Tia is so ill.  Poor little girl. I hope that she does well with her surgery and feels better soon. You'll be in our thoughts...


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank you so much you guys. I will ask lots of questions for sure.
Turns out my friend that had offered to help with the surgery money is backing out  I understand its alot of money.

I just have to pray I can find a way for her to still have it done now.

I will keep you all updated.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

im so sorry!
Do they have any idea how it could have happened?
or was it not preventable??

can you offer to make payments..a lot of vets are REALLY understanding in emergency type situations.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm so sorry I really hope everything turns out for the better, hang in there...I hope there's a way you can make payments...you guys will be in our thoughts.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone.
I called and they dont take payments at all  , they need 50% of everything that she has done..then the remaining amount is due when we pick her up after surgery.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

OMG Tammy this is horrible news, I love my sweet Tia  . I hope there is something that can be done to help out. I'm sooo sad for you and Tia.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm so sorry tammy  i hope tia is alright, you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Ask if your vet has a credit card - it's kind of like a veterinarian line of credit. If they don't, call around and see who does. My vet never offered it when Shiver broke her leg, we saw the broshure later (of course after forking out $3000).
I'm in Calgary, I'm sure somewhere in Ontario will offer the same thing.
Hope everything works out.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

We're thinking of you ...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Yes I was going to mention Care Credit, I'm not sure how good your credit is though. Do you know if you vet takes that Tammy? If not then is there a way you can go to another vet that does? I just wish there was a way to help you out, I feel just terrible for you.  

When Mr. Peepers broke his leg a couple years back, I had no idea what I was going to do (and his surgery was only $1200, nothing compared to the $4000 Tia's will cost). The vet offered Care Credit but my credit was horrible. So luckily my Grandma's friend put it in her name for me. It was very kind of her to do that for me.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks so much, this really mean so much.
I just applied for medicare today, I will find out tomorrow what they say. Its a credit card for vet care. I dont have the best credit though. Im crossing my fingers.

My vet is the one that told me about it and the hospital where Tia will be excepts it so I hope I can get something.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hopefully that'll go through. If you aren't approved, do you know anyone that would do it in their name for you?


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your Tia. I hope all goes well, and she is back home with you soon.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

my toughts and prayers are with you an hoping Tia makes a full recovery.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

im so sorry for you i hope so much that darling sweet tia gets better. she looks soo cuuuteee in that picture. :wave:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Kari said:


> Hopefully that'll go through. If you aren't approved, do you know anyone that would do it in their name for you?


I've been working on that too Kari, just waiting to hear back.
Thanks so much everyone for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Tia   

I hope she gets well soon


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Poor Tia! I hope she has a very successful surgery and a speedy recovery. I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Anybody who can help Tia, please click this link. Details will be provided as soon as possible. http://www.chihuahua-people.com/vie...ghlight=&sid=fc3da14e1ac12ba84ba532cdc22022e2


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks Dawn! I was going to link back to this post as well but you beat me to it! :wink:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

That thread has been locked. :? 

If anyone wants to help feel free to PM me or Jessie. :wave:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

The MRI is on Wednesday and they will be contacting me as soon as they know whats going on and from there they go to surgery.

I want to thank everyone that wants to help, I really really appreciate it... I understand there have been scams in the past but I would never make something as serious as this up about my baby. 

I didnt ask for anything, I was just sharing what we had been going through over this past weekend. 

Thanks again for all the support and I will let you all know what happens.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

My3Girls said:


> I want to thank everyone that wants to help, I really really appreciate it... I understand there have been scams in the past but I would never make something as serious as this up about my baby.
> 
> I didnt ask for anything, I was just sharing what we had been going through over this past weekend.


I just wanted to let everyone know that I have a check from Tammy (My3Girls) sitting on my kitchen table right now waiting for me to cash it (I won't be but it's still there). She was kind enough to help us out with something that we are doing and then this tragedy struck her family. She is honestly *not looking *for any hand outs or has never asked for anything from anyone. Jessie & I just know what a kind person she is with helping out with something else that we wanted to help her in return.

I know that I'd appreciate it if something like this happened to me & I'm sure you all would as well.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I know. She did not ask for any help, it is being offered and I hope she accepts.


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi 
So sorry about your little Tia.. what a huge worry!! but if it helps when my son had an MRI he was sedated rather than anethsitised (sp) 
Hope Tia is better soon 
Poppy



PS I would be more than happy to send a donation


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks you guys


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

im really broke at the moment trying to find money for my rent which is a struggle but i can send 5 dollars.  :wink: i know that if minnie has an emergency im sure people would help lol. :wave: i want to do my bit :wink: someone pm me the address.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Anyone that has any questions or would like to help, please PM me or Jessie!  :wave:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

They have now moved the MRI to Thursday. This just adds to everything, I now have to miss a 3rd day of work(have only been back to work for 2 weeks). Things will start to look up soon im sure


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Please keep us updated on Tia's progress.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Yes please keep us update.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

I will, thanks ladies. Dropping her off this evening around 6:30, I hate leaving her so far away


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

I will keep her in my prayers. I hope she gets better.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

By the time you see this it should be later, your time :wink: . How's she doing Tammy? Any update? :wave:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Eeee you guys, Tia doesnt need surgery. Im so happy about that, but its not over yet.. got alot of work ahead of me still.
She had fluid build up around her brain which still isnt good  ... they narrowed it down to 3 other things. Two of them arent so good but the other one that they are leaning towards now is good, im praying its the one they are leaning towards...the cost still for yesterday alone was $3000. If all goes well today we will be picking her up this evening. The vet said he would give us all the details then. I have all my questions written down, dont wanna forget to ask anything.

What happens is, if she gets home and continues to do better then shes expected to have a full recovery, if she gets worse then its not gonna be good. One of the bad things he said was cancer on the spine, he said this one is unlikey but its in the 3 things they have narrowed it down to now.

I will have more details tonight but i'll write tomorrow. He said shes recovering really well from the MRI and the procedure she did have done went very well. 
Depending on how she recovers, she might need another MRI  

Thank you all so much for your help and prayers. I'll update with more tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

> One of the bad things he said was cancer on the spine, he said this one is unlikey but its in the 3 things they have narrowed it down to now


Was one of the three things a virus in the spine? My rat had terrible balance issues, and was very sick, and the vet said it was either a virus or cancer in the spine.


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so happy that Tia doesn't need surgrey. That is the first step so far. I hope it is all smooth sailing from here out. I would love to help you out with some of the cost. Can't send much but I am sure anywhere from 20-50, every little bit helps. 
My thoughts are with you and Tia, hope everything works out.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Well not needing surgery is indeed good news.  I hope she just get's better. Poor baby doesn't need all this happening to her.  Let us know what he says about your questions.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm going to mail you out my donation today, Tammy.

I hope that Tia feels better soon.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

I want to thank you guys so much for helping this way. It means so much. Im so grateful, it does take some of the stress off...We still have along way to go and more vet visits to come. Heres a little update..

This is what the paper says on Tia's MRI report:The MRI findings were most consistent with FCEM, hower, a myelitis or neoplasia could not be ruled out at this stage due to the contrast enhancement of the lesion. The assymetry, acute onset, and clinical improvement were also consistent with diagnosis of FCEM.

I have to call my vets this morning to get them to explain this to me again..the doctor at OVC did explain it but I didnt get to write it down and dont want to tell you guys something that isnt correct. (It has to do with blood blockage).

So if its this FCEM she should recover back to normal. If she gets worse rather then better she has to go back right away and this means its something more serious ..(another MRI will have to done)

If all goes well she doesnt go back for another 3 weeks for her re-evaluation. She is now able to stand and can walk, she cant walk very well, shes still _very_ shakey...but its a start. Im so happy.

Thanks again to everyone for your help, thoughts and prayers.

Oh the reason they were all leaning towards it being a disk and her spine was because she had so much pain in her neck when it was turned. This was from 3 different vet offices. They had all thought the same thing.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I'll mail my donation sometime this week. Unfortunately it will only be a little bit, but I'm sure every little bit makes a difference!

So Tia is home with you? How are Sasha and Sierra acting towards her?
Poor peanut.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks so much Katie.
Yes Tia's home now. We picked her up last night. Sasha and Sierra are keeping their distance. Tia doesnt actually want anything to do with them right now.

Heres a little about what FCEM is:
FCEM is a condition that occurs when a piece of cartilage enters the circulation and blocks the supply of blood at the level of the spinal cord.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I hope all turns out well! Give your little one a kiss for me.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm glad to hear Tia is home. I hope she gets better and everything turns out fine. Feel better Tia :wave:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks you guys. I'll keep you posted on how shes doing.


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

oH wow Just checked in and she is HOME that is great news.. I really hope she goes from strength to strength.. I'll be donating too .. but it will be next week ... :wave: hugs to your brave baby girl 
Poppy


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks so much Poppy. 
I pray she just keeps getting better, im so happy shes doing this good


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

It's so good to hear she is doing better.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Kari


----------



## Renee xO (Mar 29, 2006)

I am glad Tia is home, Tammy. Hopefully she stays on the right track and gets better and better.
xOxO


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm glad to hear Tia is home and is doing well.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks so much you guys


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm so glad Tia was able to come home. Hopefully she'll continue to get better and won't have to undergo anymore procedures.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Courtney, I hope so too


----------

